# Natural fork：Demon's Eye



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

I finished this ss few days ago. It has a gradient top to reduce the contact between the band and the ss, it's believed that the gradient top can increase the accuracy.

The knot on this natural fork likes the Turkish "Demon's Eye". And the signature is my Chinese ID.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

i like the shape very much, but aalso grains, spots and your choice of the colour of the rubbers, you are a true artist, congratulations!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Beautiful natty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

